# BCM43602 - WIFI Card - 12.0-current not working



## iamdilan (Jan 4, 2019)

Hello FreeBSD Users,
I have installed FreeBSD on my old Apple MacBook Pro(2015). Before installing FreeBSD I have tried the  Debian based Linux on my old Apple MacBook pro. Everything is working fine with Debian os. But I wanted to move it to BSD OS really badly. Now  I have a problem to make the wifi card BCM43602 running under FreeBSD 12.0. 
dmesg doesn't show anything . 
only pciconfig -lv | grep wireless gives little information about the card 
               device = 'BCM43602 802.11ac Wireless Lan Soc' 


I have read many articles regarding Broadcom wireless devices on FreeBSD. But couldn't find any article which mentioned the chipset is working on FreeBSD. I am just wondering if anybody guides me to get wireless up on my old macbook PRO


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2019)

12.0-CURRENT doesn't exist any more. Use 12.0-RELEASE. Any -CURRENT version is unsupported.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## iamdilan (Jan 4, 2019)

SirDice Wifi is still not working on freebsd-12.0 -released 

adapter details - 
Broadcom Limited BCM43602 802.11ac Wireless LAN SoC [14e4:43ba] (rev 01)


----------

